# Powermatic/Jessem router lift



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone have or used a Powematic table saw router lift? 
POWERMATIC ® - Rout-R-Lift for Model 66
Looks like the same model (02001) that JessEm sold.

Doug


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Not sure Doug but there are a few made by the same company and design using different colors and names.

I don't like any that hang from the top. I also advise against using a router at the table saw height. It's too low for most of us.

Al


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Not sure Doug but there are a few made by the same company and design using different colors and names.
> 
> I don't like any that hang from the top. I also advise against using a router at the table saw height. It's too low for most of us.
> 
> Al


There are several issues with tablesaw mounted router tables. However height would be the least of my concerns. My biggest concern would be convenience. I make too many things where I go back and forth between my tablesaw and my router table and would find it frustrating to have to change setups back and forth.

I highly recommend a free standing router table if space isn't the primary issue.

As for height of a router table, I am 5' 11" tall, and my router table is maybe a tad higher than my saws table, but not much. Would not want it at elbow height, that would not be at all comfortable to me. Kind of a matter of of personal preference, I suppose, but I would find that unsafe as well as uncomfortable.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Dmeadows said:


> My biggest concern would be convenience. I make too many things where I go back and forth between my tablesaw and my router table and would find it frustrating to have to change setups back and forth.
> 
> I highly recommend a free standing router table if space isn't the primary issue.


Yeah I would agree if I had the extra room, But my main issue is the space! I have a Powermatic 72 with a 50" Biesemeyer fence.

The reason I asked about the Powermatic router lift is because a Woodcraft store near me had a side table on sale for my PM-72 that has the cut-out for the Powermatic router lift.

Doug


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

dwall174 said:


> Yeah I would agree if I had the extra room, But my main issue is the space! I have a Powermatic 72 with a 50" Biesemeyer fence.
> 
> The reason I asked about the Powermatic router lift is because a Woodcraft store near me had a side table on sale for my PM-72 that has the cut-out for the Powermatic router lift.
> 
> Doug


Good deal for you if nothing else matters. Make sure the lift has a locking device. I here some lifts used to slip out of the height setting.

Al


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> Good deal for you if nothing else matters.


Yeah probably to good of a deal! It was a clearance sale & I waited too long, someone else picked it up. 

Oh well I guess I'm back to my original plans to build my own side table & install my Incra router plate for now, I can always add the router lift later on. 

Doug


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

dwall174 said:


> Yeah probably to good of a deal! It was a clearance sale & I waited too long, someone else picked it up.
> 
> Oh well I guess I'm back to my original plans to build my own side table & install my Incra router plate for now, I can always add the router lift later on.
> 
> Doug



Sorry to hear you lost the deal. There are other and better ways to set up a router table. I built a lift that works very well and showed it here on this forum. It might be good for you too.

Al


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> I built a lift that works very well and showed it here on this forum.


Yeah I seen that lift you built, Pretty nice setup!
Being my PM-72 saw takes up a lot of room (42" X 84") with the 50" Biesemeyer fence set-up, I want to use that extra space for the router lift. 

Doug


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

dwall174 said:


> Yeah I seen that lift you built, Pretty nice setup!
> Being my PM-72 saw takes up a lot of room (42" X 84") with the 50" Biesemeyer fence set-up, I want to use that extra space for the router lift.
> 
> Doug


Thanks. I have a large shop but I still put my router table on casters. I can go for months before I need it so I don't allocate space for it.

Al


----------

